# I think tonight is the night



## just_about_done (Feb 6, 2013)

I plan to tell W I want to seperate tonight. It'll still be a few weeks before I could actually move out, but I feel like it's time to let her know. 

Any advice or input appreciated.


----------



## william_1981 (Mar 12, 2013)

Its good of you to tell the person in advance. I am planning on moving out of my gf's, but it will come to a shock to her. Otherwise I would spend weeks of misery. I hope you will be OK during this time and that your partner won't make your life there miserable...


----------



## just_about_done (Feb 6, 2013)

Well, I did it. I told her I think we should separate. She asked why. I told her that we aren't married, we don't act like married people. She said we never have(I don't think that's 100% true, but somewhat). 

She asked me if there was someone else. No. She asked if I've ever wanted to cheat on her, and I told her yes there were times I wanted to. 

She didn't ask to work things out. She didn't really say much of anything. 

Today I was feeling really guilty and asked her if she wanted to work on it. She asked if I did. I said yes. She then asked me why. I didn't really know what to say. I don't know if it's because of fear, or I love her, or the kids, or guilt, or all of that. But what difference does it make. I told her I would but she never said she wanted too. Shouldn't she have just said what she wanted? What's with the interrogation?


----------

